# Our old rides leading up to our spec-v's



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lets see what others were driving before they chose the sentra model that they are in now. Here are my past rides and pretty much they all sucked ass except for a couple:

1976 280Z
1984 Volvo DL (given to me by my dad)
1985 cougar
1989 acura legend coupe
1996 integra gsr
2002 Spec-V


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

1984 Toyota Corolla (auto, it barely would go 80mph)

1991 Geo Prizm GSI (it was quick, 130hp Toyota motor, 7200 redline, 5spd)
it was the Spec V of the early 90's

1995 Nissan Altima GXE (auto)

and now the Spec :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

86 Dodge 600  

90 Plymoth Acclaim V6  

93 saturn SC2(shudder) :thumbdwn: 

96 Maxima SE 5 spd leather loaded (never should have slod it, still running with 175k)  

99.5 Pathfinder SE ltd  

My Spec !!! :thumbup: 

96 Explorer (since sold)  

97 F150 Lariat Flareside(need something in the winter in buffalo) :cheers:


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

2001 Ford Escape XLS Nice SUV. Shoulda got the 4wd model. But lots of power 200hp and 200ft/lb tq. Traded this truck for the Spec.
2001 Ford Taurus SES Nice car. If I was 60. LOL. Traded for Escape
1995 Toyota Camry LE This was a nice car, but the previous owner didnt take care of it. LEMON!! Traded for Taurus
1989 Olds Cutlass Calai. This car nickle and dimed me to death. Sold for $500 .
1986 Toyota Corolla. Bought for $500 and drove it till it died
1985 Toyota Corolla. Wrecked.
1983 Datsun 810. Gave away or sold for $50. I dont remember
1979 Toyota Celica Wrecked
1978 Toyata Celica 
1979 Honda Civic cvcc my first car


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

these are the cars i drove for over a month:

'83 B11 sentra. dead. still have it.
'84 N12 pulsar turbo. dead. gutted.
'87 J6000 wagon (V6). dead-dead. totalled.
'86 chevy suburban (6.2L diesel) my dad's, it's still chuggin' at 260k miles...
'76 buick estate (455. very, very, fast). damn was it fast. blow'd up (once) and demoed (11 times)
'78 chevy monza (V8). my dad's, temporarily out of commission.
'81 dodge W200 4-door, steppy-side. needs tires. $1000 worth of tires.
'85 caprice wagon (warmed over  ). dead at the moment, but _soon..._
'84 caprice wagon. dead and demoed
'86 B11 sentra. dead. still gots it.
'86 caprice wagon (slowest car i've ever owned). current driver.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

97 Maxima than I got my spec!


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

i dont have a spec V, but i thought i would add to this interesting thread:

1st: 1985 Honda Prelude: great car, but totaled after only 6 months of driving it
2nd: 1989 Jeep Cherokee: Nice ride but riddled with fuel and electrical problems. (which lead me to sell it)
3rd: 1989 honda prelude: quick ride (2.0si), but the body was in baddd shape though. i only paid $1000 for it and it ran fine.
4th: 1998 Nissan 200sx: not a bad ride, but paid way too much for it (i didnt research it first) the jury is still out on whether or not i like it. ive been plagued with fuel problems in this car too 

next car: ?? probably another honda. (s2000 perhaps? maybe an '01 lude) depends how much skrill im making after school.

i love cars :cheers:


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

1989 Honda Accord LXi :thumbup: 

1998 Pontiac Grand Am :thumbdwn: 

1997 Dodge Avenger ES :thumbup: :thumbup: 

2003 Spec V :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## spec peck (Dec 17, 2003)

*my cars?*

Um my first car was a 91 civic hatch with a b16a swap 
2nd was a 87 camaro z28 HEY! it felt fast although my spec has more t/lbs then the v8


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

BlueSpecV03 said:


> 1989 Honda Accord LXi :thumbup:
> 
> 1998 Pontiac Grand Am :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...



how does your avenger stock up against the spec??? i always loved those Avenger ES's


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

The spec is about a second and a half quicker in the quarter.

But they style of the Avenger was great. For being a mid 16 sec car, it moved pretty good. 

My avenger had a 4cyl(same as the 95-99 Eclipse NT) and the 5spd, making it faster than the v6 avengers. The v6's were only available with auto.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

BlueSpecV03 said:


> The spec is about a second and a half quicker in the quarter.
> 
> But they style of the Avenger was great. For being a mid 16 sec car, it moved pretty good.
> 
> My avenger had a 4cyl(same as the 95-99 Eclipse NT) and the 5spd, making it faster than the v6 avengers. The v6's were only available with auto.



yea i dont get the only offer v6's with autos, honda did that forever... oh well, people are learning


----------



## o89canucks (Dec 4, 2003)

not a spec owner but here goes...

red 93 dodge intrepid 3.3l v6 auto
teal 95 dodge intrepid 3.3l v6 auto
green 94 dodge shadow es 2.5l i4 auto 4dr
white 92 dodge stealth 3.0l v6 sohc 5spd
gray 90 honda accord ex 2.2l i4 sohc 5spd
green 96 dodge avenger 2.0l i4 dohc 5spd

worked for dodge for a long time(still do), finally gave it up and went foreign.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

91 Eclipse GS
01 Sentra SE (RIP)
01 Sentra SE (own currently)


----------



## Polaris (Aug 22, 2003)

Let's see:

1979 Mustang
1994 Nissan pickup (great little truck....just no friggin' traction in the winter)
1995 Saturn SC2.....I loved this car
1998 Z24......piece of shit
2000 Civic EX......reliable? bullsh*t. The car was in the shop constantly. 
2004 SE-R......lovin' it. Best car I've ever owned. Fit and finish and performance makes Civic look pathetic.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

'92 F150 - Downed gas like it was funneling, slowly falling apart although fun and easy to work on, had to go cuz it was a money pit but i loved it
'93 Sentra XE 5spd - current ride, 40mpg in warm weather, a blast to beat on, easy to mod if you research first, bulletproof reliability


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

First car I drove regularly: 83 AMC Eagle Station wagon (4x4). Slow as hell, but good for MI. winters

In 1989, when I grad from High school, I got an 84 Mustang conv v6. fun, but tons of probs, then got into wreck, still sitting at parents house.

Joined navy, sent to Germany in 94, got a 78 benz 280. Best running/driving car I've ever owned. Wrecked on the autobahn. Rear tire blew out on curve, slammed into gaurd rail at 105mph.

95 S-10, drove till maint costs (144k miles) were outpacing new car costs, got rid of it for the spec. 

While I had the s-10, wife had a 2000 Altima, now she has 2003 Volvo v70.
She came into the marriage w/a 81 Volvo 240.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

im only 17, but im driven 3 cars. 2 are my parents and my current car

mom's car-2001 mercury cougar v6, manual, not enough hp for the v6 model, slow to accelarate and slow to rev up :thumbdwn: 

dad's car-1998 nissan frontier, manual, this truck was fun to drive, i liked it better than the cougar. 

my car-1995 200sx with 222,250 miles. car runs great. bought from original owner for $1500. major :thumbup:

*i want a spec v*


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Not a Spec owner, but here goes:

'89 Toyota Corolla (First Car!)
'88 Nissan Pathfinder (shared with MOM)
'95 Nissan Sentra GXE (B14, oldie, but goodie)
'00 Nissan Sentra SE (THE SHIZNIT)


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

ok............

96 explorer eddie baurer
99 explorer sport
93 sentra SE-R (wish i never sold it, major bummed  , but it was an auto
02 sentra SE-R auto ( it was one of those lemons that weren't technically a lemon)
03 spec-v , so glad i traded the 02 in for the 6 speed


----------



## SomaPusher (Aug 22, 2002)

#1 '88 Plymouth Colt E (soon to get a Mitsu. Eclips eng. making it a auto-x/track car) :fluffy: 

#2 '95 Saturn (sold )

#3 '01 Sentra SE


----------



## LoS8 (Dec 5, 2003)

*old rides*

well i just got my spec-v its a 2004 silver with brembos. my ride before was a 1997 chevy malibu ls. it never did me wrong but im glad to have the spec-v big change going to a sport compact from a midsized family sedan

carlos


----------



## 2k3SpecV (Dec 18, 2003)

1991 S-10 4x4 Reliable for 7 years then kinda went down hill @ 136,000

2001 Z-24 crapalier... shredded and turned the crank bearings @ 43,000

2003 Spec V 13,500 and lovin' it :thumbup:


----------



## plkorek (Jul 8, 2003)

1995 Mercury Sable... dad's car...
1993 Ford Tempo... totalled into tree ( OF COURSE it was an accident... )
1990 Toyota Celica... got from brother who bought '01 Celica

'03 Spec V.... lovin' it - - - and to think I wanted a Mustang


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

1989 Pontiac Bonneville SE 3.8
1984 Pontiac Fiero SE 2.5
1994 Chevy Lumina Euro 3.1
1992 Plymouth Colt 1.5? 276K miles!
1986 Pontiac Fiero GT 2.8
1994 Pontiac Sunbird LE 3.1
1995 Eagle Talon TSI AWD 2.0T(CAI/E/DP/16G w H/SSQ BOV/FM Intercooler/Chip/Short shifter/Blitz Boost Controller/UP/Gutted interior/Springs/18*8 enki/245-40-18 Nitto 555 Drag radial)
2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec-V(I/E/H/DP)


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

1982 Mercury Capri
1981 Mazda 626
1989 Chevy Camaro Z28
1993 Toyota PU
1997 Nissan 200SX SE-R
2002 Dodge Dakota 4x4
Back to my SE-R after 2 weeks
2001 Dodge Durango 4 X 4
after 3 months 
2003 Spec V
and another Spec V 3 months later for my fiance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

1. 1993 Blue Dodge Grand Caravan ES AWD (Loaded) :thumbup: 
2. 1992 Maroon VW Passat 16v (Still Miss it)
3. 2003 Aztec Spec w/SP


----------



## TeamFrontline (Jul 16, 2003)

ummmmmmmmmmmm
1.95 nissan 200sx SE My first car ....


----------



## Lukesblkser (Dec 23, 2003)

First Car:- 94 Subaru Legacy, (Parents Car) was good fairly quick, was fun. :thumbup: 
Second :- 89 Pontiac Sunbird had a year and traded it. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: 
Third:- 93 Mistsu Eclipse GS,(1.8 L, 95hp), Piss poor. Replaced engine at 90k, tranny out at 125k. Riddled with probs all the way through, was gonna do a 4g63t swap when loan was up but didn't make it that far. Had car 2 yrs. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: 
Now:- 02 SER love it, got the early 02 made it Jan but no probs with the engine I have to change my oil so often from driving so much it never got low enough to cause any probs!! Crunchy gear box alittle not to bad, debating to go and have nissan check it out and see if I can get an 04 tranny  Anyway love the car though :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Godsmack (Dec 16, 2003)

From the top:

1984 ford/Mercury Marquis V6, Heaviest car I ever owned (Wouldn't go faster than 80mph, but would tow a house) No AC, electrical problems, replaced alternator 4 times, replaced water pump, new oil pan, new headliner, new Power windows, Windshield wipers were posessed by demons (came on and off when they wanted to), one headlight was a fishtank, dent in hood shape of a guys face (long story) Strong heavy car with life left when traded. 

1989 Geo Spectrum 4 banger Got the car at 90,000 miles. (replaced clutch, wiring, alternator, and hood) Survived rear end colission from a semi. Car had heart left when traded. 

1994 Mazda MX-6 V4. Got the car at 20,000 miles. Worst car I ever owned. Transmission is made of glass. at 60,000miles trans went dead and replaced. inside liners died. Seats started tearing at 30,000 miles. Front dash shook at 60mph, extremely rough idle (tried to have fixed 5 times to no avail) paint went to hell at 80,000 miles (no rust, but no clearcoat and little paint left) Headlights turned yellow and died several times, worst fuel economy for a 4 that Ive seen, started burning oil at 90,000 miles, moonroof leaked. Car still ran (not well) when traded in. May it burn in hell. 

04 Nissan Sentra SE-R. Most powerful zippy automobile Ive had yet, Nicest interior. Love the seats. Front bumper and grill has to go (fugly compared to the 03's)

GS


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i drove a '00 honda civic cx, it looked like a potato exept for the factory Si front bumper. there was nothing in it exept a/c and power steering. it was possibly the most fun around-towner/grocery picker-upper i've ever driven. the lil 1.6 liter vtec had a lil kick to it in such a light car. and the car was so damn forgiving, unlike the spec-v, where a lilttle tap of the gas would snap your neck and send you side ways in torque steer( fun btw). even thought they are supposed to be in the same class (compact/sport compact) these two are completely different cars.


----------



## lo-specV (Apr 7, 2003)

My List:

1988 daytona turbo z
1986 mustang gt
1988 accord lxi
1990 mustang gt
1992 dodge stealth (non turbo)
1997 transam ws6
1994 probe gt
2002 vb specV
2003 black specV
Bikes:
1998 suzuki gsxr600 (crashed then bought another)
1999 suzuki gsxr600


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

1983 turbo 300zx :thumbup: top of the line, digital cluster, t-tops, leather, given to me by my grandma who bought it brand new, baby'd and garaged it and had 60K original miles on it--wrecked twice within a year and a half

1999 chevy cavalier 2.2l 5spd :thumbdwn: it was slow 17sec. with intake and header---rolled it on the highway

and now the 2002 SpecV :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

1990 Mazda Miata (to and from school, really dad's car)
1992 Sentra SE-R (RIP)
1991 Sentra SE-R (RIP)
1992 NX2000
1996 200SX SE-R

2003 Silver SpecV


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

88 pathfinder...spun a main...still yet to be fixed... 
87 pulsar NX...E16i...bought it for 100 bucks...after i got all the bugs worked out...it ran great...still runs good even tho i got breaks grindin and i need a new catalytic

2004 sentra spec v...i dont c why everyone's downin these thangs..i love mine!! :thumbup:


----------



## Blur (Jan 3, 2004)

'86 Toyota Supra 5spd (Dead, but will eventually be back on road)
'96 Altima GXE 5spd (currently driving...was wrecked so body looks like sh*t, but still runs ok)
Getting '02 spec v in about a month


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lo-specV said:


> My List:
> 
> 1988 daytona turbo z
> 1986 mustang gt
> ...


hell of a list of cars, you must like speed, be safe on the bike!!!


----------



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

Checkit...
85 Olds Delta 88
95 Geo Metro

Finished College and got a job to get the 03 Spec V


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Fallz said:


> Checkit...
> 85 Olds Delta 88
> 95 Geo Metro
> 
> Finished College and got a job to get the 03 Spec V


Congrats!


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

71 oldsmobile cutlass s :thumbup: 
72 ford gran torino sport (351 Cleveland 4bbl) :thumbup: 
74 mercury capri(4 speed manual) :thumbup: 
74 mercury capri(auto)
83 nissan pulsar :thumbdwn: 
79 plymouth arrow :thumbdwn: :dumbass: 
79 toyota celica gt :thumbup: 
83 toyota celica gt :thumbup: 
87 oldsmobile cutlass calais
94 nissan sentra e
9? chevy celebrity :thumbdwn: 
79 pontiac pheonix
94 plymouth gran fury :thumbdwn: 
(2001-replaced engine in 94 sentra e)
02 nissan sentra gxe (fully bolted)


----------



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

86 Chrylser Lebaron
89 Nissan 200 SX Turbo 
89 Chevy Beretta GT
95 Camaro (still have)
93 Ford Probe GT
03 Nissan Sentra SER Spec-V


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

My current rides list is;

87 300E Merc
87 924S Porsche
98 5.9L cargo Ram Van
02 Spec V 400hp turbo

My fav was a 92 325IS coupe, but I'm liking the Spec more since the engine buildup.
Dealt a 2K1 Pathfinder in on the Spec, needed the van.
The rest had stereos worth more than the cars and weren't exciting.


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

89 Chevy Beretta GT

01 Honda Civic EX

My 03 Spec V, sold my civic for it.

Not quite as impressive as a lot of you guys but oh well


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

1990 Pontiac Sunbird (haha, POS)
1999 Dodge Dakota (5.2L V8, K and N filercharger with heat sheild, straight pipes, Traction bars, Hoosier GT 275/50s=bad ass sounding truck that would smoke some shit)
2003 Black Spec (unmodified except for stereo-leased it, )


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

don't have a spec, but here's my list - in order:

1993 Oldsmobile achieva s
1992 Olds Achieva SC - my first manual
1994 Plymouth Laser RS turbo
1999 Honda Civic SI - STOLEN!!!
2000 Celica GTS 
1991 Toyota MR2 Turbo
2000 Sentra GXE


----------



## specv1331 (Sep 23, 2003)

My list is as follows

1. 1969 Pontiac Firebird :thumbdwn: pos

2. 1995 Nissan 240sx :thumbup: Awesome car 

3. 2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V :cheers:


----------



## ted02rs (Jan 18, 2004)

90 ford ranger (rolled at 75mph) 
76 chevy luv (blown up)
84 crylser lazer (sweet car for its time but cooked the turbo)
82 ford escort (blown up)
89 nissan pulsar (hit & run)
92 ford escort (blown i see a tend hear)
81 honda cvcc (will be running after im dead sold at 418000mi)
84 honda accord (gutless wonder sold)
80 arrow pick-up (2.6 turbo swap talk about a sleeper near 300hp 4+4)
00 nissan sentra se (my 4 door ticket deflecter)


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

*My POS rides*

76 covette stingray (topped speed 85 mph) LMFAO
90 chevy corsica (was turned into a euro lowrider pos)
89 ford f-250 (7.3 Turbo Diesel... Cherry)
93 nissan sentra se-r (Wrecked by lil bro)
95 firebird formula (Was very very fast but Also wrecked by lil bro. I learned after that one)
96 dodge neon (Got smart...Traded in)
86 honda accord (the other half of the trade)
99 nissan sentra se wannabe R (Actually faster than my Spec but was Auto and the mods cost way too much)
97 pontiac grand prix gtp (the trade. Nice ride but tops out at 119mph)
97 mitsu eclipse gsx (POS hasn't ran for more than a day in 3 months now.)
02 nissan specV (Dunno what to say??? So far so good I guess. Not enough mods out.)


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Jas'02SpecV said:


> 02 nissan specV (Dunno what to say??? So far so good I guess. Not enough mods out.)


Not enough mods? What have you been smoking?


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Let me rephrase myself... Not enough companies out with the same mods. Look at Honda's, everybody makes crap for Honda's so for most, parts are cheaper. Right now, there's only a few places making aftermarket parts for the B15.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

Jas'02SpecV said:


> Let me rephrase myself... Not enough companies out with the same mods. Look at Honda's, everybody makes crap for Honda's so for most, parts are cheaper. Right now, there's only a few places making aftermarket parts for the B15.



thats why u get the b13 sentra se-r


----------



## o4specv (Nov 21, 2003)

1971 VW Beetle
1997 Saturn SL / 1994 Nissan Pickup 4 x 4
1998 Jeep Wrangler
1998 Mitsubishi Mirage LS
2000 Ford Ranger
2004 Nissan Spec V


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Jas'02SpecV said:


> Let me rephrase myself... Not enough companies out with the same mods. Look at Honda's, everybody makes crap for Honda's so for most, parts are cheaper. Right now, there's only a few places making aftermarket parts for the B15.


Well...just because everyone makes crap for Honda doesn't mean that it's quality necessarily, but I understand what you mean.  I believe a 2002-4 Spec V can be pretty modded with the current aftermarket, IMO.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, so far I'm happy with the Spec. Maybe I'll keep this one more than 2 years. It would be nice to see alot more forced induction kits out instead of everybody wanting to do custom kits for it. I'm not looking to have the fastest Spec out there. Just one that's going to embarrass every honda that tries to run me.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

it doesnt embarass a honda as is? are u driving in 1st gear the whole time?


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

1981 caprice classic POS
2000 v6 dakota 4x4
2003 auto se-r


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

it doesnt embarass a honda as is? are u driving in 1st gear the whole time?

for the most part yes. there is that occasional one that's got a couple grand under the hood though and manages to give me a good run. True story, this past Saturday night at Campbell Industrial Park track in Hawaii, I raced a buddy of mine Spec vs. Civic. He should have kicked my ass with the 20K + parts under the hood. I ran a 15.61 @ 88.41 mph, his time 18.06 @ 74.21 mph. Next run, his tranny went out. I still claim the win but it's obvious he's got too much HP for his tranny setup. Anyways, a win is a win on the track as far as I'm concerned. Maybe next time he'll beat me???


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh, and I know this is the wrong place for this but just a quick question, I just moved to Hawaii and my times here are a hell of alot slower than my times at the track in Norman, OK. About a sec. slower to be exact. Is it possible that the hotter temperatures and different atmostphere have that much effect on the Spec here?


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

88 Ford Festiva :thumbdwn:  
88 Jeep Wrangler  
2001 Honda Accord  
2002 SPEC V :thumbup: 

that's my car history!


----------



## ted02rs (Jan 18, 2004)

lo-specV said:


> My List:
> 
> 1988 daytona turbo z
> 1986 mustang gt
> ...


WITH WAS FASTER THE DAYTONA OR THE SET OF 5.SLOW STANG'S (THOSE WS6'S R NICE HOW DO THEY DRIVE IV HAD 1 IN A DYNO BUT NEVER ON THE STREET)


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

1989 Mustang LX Hatchback 5.0
1988 Mustang LX Coupe 5.0
1998 Mustang Cobra 
1999 Ford Ranger
2003 Nissan Sentra Spec-V

Hopefully I will add a Mazda RX-8 to this list in a couple months.


----------



## SynSpecV (Jan 23, 2004)

87 Mustang Coupe 5-Speed swapped a 2.3T from a SVO.. Hey caught a lot of people dumbfounded. :dumbass: 

91 Honda Accord EX 5-speed, minor bolt ons.

Now..04 Spec V. and lets just say the six speed kicks much! :thumbup:


----------



## ccarbone22 (Jan 28, 2004)

1990 Ford Tempo 5-speed  
1996 Dodge Neon 5-speed  
1991 Ford Escort LX 5-speed coupe :loser: 
1995 Subaru Impreza L Sedan (auto) :thumbup: 
1998 Subaru Impreza RS coupe (auto)  
2002 Nissan Sentra GXE :thumbup:


----------



## KrAsH (Jan 29, 2004)

1986 Toyota Tercel 4-Door Hatch 5spd  
1992 Nissan NX1600 5spd  
2001 Nissan Sentra SE w/pp 5spd :thumbup:


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

1986 Chevy Monte Carlo LS  
1992 Nissan Stanza XE :thumbup: 
1989 Honda Civic STD  
and 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V  

and amazingly I still own 3 of the 4 hehe


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

1987 Sentra XE Sportcoupe (hatchback)








Wanted to get a Pulsar SE (1.8 DOHC) but couldn't find one in decent shape. Ended up with the coupe version, sorta. Slow as hell, but it was pretty fun to drive.

1995 Sentra XE coupe








I guess you could call that an upgrade. The extra 40hp were felt!!!

2001 Sentra SE 2.0
15.82 sec on the 1/4 mile, bone stock (except for a K&N drop in). The extra 35hp were again felt!!! 

(slight encounter with a 95 Civic for financial reasons)

2003 Sentra SE-R Spec-V!!! Finally, and yeah the extra 30hp were very very present! Too bad it's vanished now...


----------



## mcr (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's most of them in chronological order. My memory isn't what it used be (chromosome damage from the sixties) so I may have left out a few.

1962 International Scout
1963 VW Karmen Ghia
1963 MGB
1967 Kawasaki Sumarai
1962 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88
1969 Honda 450 CBX
1967 Ford F350
1964 VW Karmen Ghia (Corvair Engine)
1962 Ford Falcon
1963 Chevrolet Biscayne Wagon
1963 Ford Galaxie ("the Phantom Car")
1967 Plymouth Fury III Wagon
1956 Plymouth Plaza (push button auto - flat head six)
1964 Chevrolet Nova
1972 Yamaha 350
1967 Ford Galaxie (ex NY State Trooper car)
1972 Fiat 128
1969 Saab 96
1979 Honda Civic CVCC (1st new car!)
1983 Ford Mustang GT
1984 Ford Mustang GT
1985 Ford Mustang GT
1988 Honda CRX Si
1989 Honda Civic Si Death Car
1990 (I think) Honda Nighthawk
1994 Nissan XE 4x4 Pickup
2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V

- Mike


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

WOW, I thought my list was long...


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

wow 27 cars and they all really suck...lol poor guy


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

LI SilverSE-R said:


> wow 27 cars and they all really suck...lol poor guy


Are you serious?


----------



## mcr (Jan 22, 2004)

LI SilverSE-R said:


> wow 27 cars and they all really suck...lol poor guy


I take issue with the characterization that "they all really suck." The Scout, '63 Karmen Ghia, F350 and '67 Plymouth Wagon were fine vehicles for the purpose to which they'd been designed. The Saab was neat and weird (4 speed on the column with free wheeling). The MGB was fun, a babe magnet but heartbreakingly unreliable. The Corvair powered Karmen Ghia was unbelievable fast and nearly impossible to steer. The cop car was interesting: 390 V8, 3 speed column shift with overdrive and free wheeling, cop brake lights on the rear window shelf. (Since the NYS police were still using that model when I had it, nobody messed with me.) At the time, the Mustangs were the best horsepower/money value - much like the current SE-R Spec V (and like the Spec V, had little else going for them). The Hondas were all good. (Hell, the '89 Civic competed in 11 One Laps.)

As for the rest of them, well I have to admit I wouldn't stick them up my asshole if I had room for a saw mill, especially the Fiat - now THAT was a POS!

- Mike


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

LI SilverSE-R said:


> wow 27 cars and they all really suck...lol poor guy


Hey, at least he went with a Spec as his last ride... Could've been a Honda. Good choice I think.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

im just fukin around..my step mother had an MGB..it was an amusing car but it had an engine like a toro and the reliabilaty of a dodge ford hybrid with a 02 QR25 in it


----------



## SilvrSpec619 (Apr 12, 2003)

Let's see...

1983 Oldsmobile Cutless Supreme  (Auto)-Man, this car stalled whenever I tried to do a burnout, drove it to it's death, first car, learning car.

1993 Toyota T100 (Auto)-High School Graduation Present from my dad, badass truck for only 160 hp 3.0L. Oh, almost forgot...RWD-Did some crazy drifts-slides in this mofo.

1991 Mitsubishi Mirage  (4 door auto)-Peice of junk, 92 hp at the crank...no power w/ an auto, need I say more. Had to sell the truck and buy this piece of junk to help my dad out cause he was having a rough start w/ his new business and needed the extra money. Crashed and totalled in the rain while going to a job interview...never made it to the interview. 

1990 Oldsmobile Cutless Ceira (another 4 door auto)- But this car was a gutsy 170 hp(crank) 3.3L V6. This is the car where I learned how to race an auto really good. I even smoked some hooked up nova's from the 60's and all. I showed those ricers in their civics that thier vtec could not overcome an auto all american V6 Olds. Major Sleeper. Gave the car back to my parents when I decided to get the spec V.

2002 Nissan Sentra SER Spec V (First stick and its a 6spd)- This car was not my first choice or any choice until the dealer let me take it out for a test drive to kill some time. My first choices were broad and more into the midsize sedan category. First choices were the new Toyota Solara or Camry then the new(or back then it was) Matrix XRS and Nissan Altima 4 cylinder version. The Camry was too of a mommy car...the only things I liked about it was the Titanium guages on the SE models and how quiet it was on the freeway. Then I saw the Matrix XRS and it was too rare and expensive to get it in the 6spd and no 4wd on the 6spd, only auto. The altima was the car I wanted but then I test drove the Spec V and blown away...I then started looking into the car more and more and got a great deal on it. 

Next car will be one of 2 choices when my car hits 36-40 thousand miles(warrenty runs out)(currently 20,8xx)...If I can afford it the Subaru WRX STI or if my funds are limited Acura RSX-S(both New). But I still got about 2 years to go before that happens.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

SilvrSpec619 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 2002 Nissan Sentra SER Spec V (First stick and its a 6spd)- This car was not my first choice or any choice until the dealer let me take it out for a test drive to kill some time. My first choices were broad and more into the midsize sedan category. First choices were the new Toyota Solara or Camry then the new(or back then it was) Matrix XRS and Nissan Altima 4 cylinder version. The Camry was too of a mommy car...the only things I liked about it was the Titanium guages on the SE models and how quiet it was on the freeway. Then I saw the Matrix XRS and it was too rare and expensive to get it in the 6spd and no 4wd on the 6spd, only auto. The altima was the car I wanted but then I test drove the Spec V and blown away...I then started looking into the car more and more and got a great deal on it.


That's funny, cuz that's exactly what happened to me. I went to the dealership to look at the 3.5 Altima and ended up driving the spec and deciding that for less money and more options and I felt a more "sporty" feeling car I went with the spec. I love it and don't regret it at all. My next car is gonna be a 350Z though and then I'm modding the hell out of it, .


----------



## SilvrSpec619 (Apr 12, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> That's funny, cuz that's exactly what happened to me. I went to the dealership to look at the 3.5 Altima and ended up driving the spec and deciding that for less money and more options and I felt a more "sporty" feeling car I went with the spec. I love it and don't regret it at all. My next car is gonna be a 350Z though and then I'm modding the hell out of it, .


Thought about it but also there are too many of them on the streets...I would at least go w/ the G35C, Less of them and nicer looking. U can do the same mods...same chassis and engine. Thatsalso another reason I got my spec...the rarity on the streets(main reason why I didn't even look at a honda). Another reason I want an STI. Good luck.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

SilvrSpec619 said:


> Thought about it but also there are too many of them on the streets...I would at least go w/ the G35C, Less of them and nicer looking. U can do the same mods...same chassis and engine. Thatsalso another reason I got my spec...the rarity on the streets(main reason why I didn't even look at a honda). Another reason I want an STI. Good luck.


I know what you mean. I like the G35, I just sort of like how the 350 looks a little bit better. I am also considering a used G35-but only the AWD version. It's more practical than the Z cuz I could actually drive it in winter so that's something to consider. I do like the G35 but I'm also gonna mod the interior and I feel bad putting in a Sparco seat in a leather G35, . Any ways, good luck with someday getting an STI (also love that car).


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Lets see*

1979 Chevy Malibu, great engine, sucky car overall

1979 Pontiac GrandPrix LJ, great car, every option, It was a sleeper, (75' 350, took out many mustangs and a few other things)

1995 Mitsubishi Mirage, Sucked, 98hp wasn't bad, but went through 2 engine, both of them had metal fatigue in the parts, (1 Cam/Timing Gear, and 1 Rod), This was a POS

1994 2Dr Sentra LE, the wife's old car, love it better than my 02 GXE, refuses to die, trust me.

2002 Sentra GXE, besides the problem with the fender (See: Hidden Body Damage thread), great overall, but not as good as the 94.


----------



## jarrett882 (Feb 11, 2004)

1980 ford farmont-nice car needed some thing- window-nickel dime stuff-wrecked

looking into a 1.8 s now for bout 15k


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Jas'02SpecV said:


> 76 covette stingray (topped speed 85 mph) LMFAO
> 90 chevy corsica (was turned into a euro lowrider pos)
> 89 ford f-250 (7.3 Turbo Diesel... Cherry)
> 93 nissan sentra se-r (Wrecked by lil bro)
> ...


Just added an 04 350Z to the list tonight. Kept the 02 SpecV. Totalled out the 97 GSX (water damage to engine). Kept the 97 Grand Prix GTP.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

1986 Suzuki Samurai 4X4 I4 :thumbdwn: 
1998 Plymouth Neon I4 :thumbdwn: 
2002 Spec-v


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Great thread, not a Spec v owner (yet)
1972 Plymounth Fury III 3182 bbl,ran great until timing chain went
1979 Chevy Mailbu - I hated this car. It was 4 dr,Tan, and slooooow
1978 Chevy Caprice - Got the the car banged up, 305 ran great
1972 340 Dodge Challenger - still kicking myself for selling it
1992 Sentra E - Still going at 150k, looking to upgrade to spec v or 1994 SER in good shape.


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

Not a spec V owner until sat morning.

first car a 97 ford taurus with a shitty tranny. 
sat i'm picking up a 02 spec V

My first bike a '86 250 rebel
current bike a '97 750 virago


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the lost girl said:


> Not a spec V owner until sat morning.
> 
> first car a 97 ford taurus with a shitty tranny.
> sat i'm picking up a 02 spec V
> ...



woo hoo bikes and specs go together great...


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> woo hoo bikes and specs go together great...



I love my bike and i look so damn hottt riding it. lol 

 its sad i might have to sell my bike to afford my car.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the lost girl said:


> I love my bike and i look so damn hottt riding it. lol
> 
> its sad i might have to sell my bike to afford my car.



cmon really?!? that really sucks bad...


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

the lost girl said:


> I love my bike and i look so damn hottt riding it. lol
> 
> its sad i might have to sell my bike to afford my car.


Hey got any pics of you on your bike? I'd rather see a hot chick on a bike then a hot chick in a SpecV anyday personally. No way you can keep the bike?


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

give me a little time and i'll have pics of the Spec V, the bike and me. 

I really think i'm gonna have to sell it. maybe not this summer but definitly by next if i don't win the lottery.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

the lost girl said:


> give me a little time and i'll have pics of the Spec V, the bike and me.
> 
> I really think i'm gonna have to sell it. maybe not this summer but definitly by next if i don't win the lottery.


Sweet.


----------



## hotsauce423 (Mar 6, 2004)

idk where u live but tons of STI's and EVO's around here in northern Va..


Car List:
99 Buick Century - Moms ride drove for about 3 months 
02 Sentra GXE - Love the car but hate havin a auto
04 Spec V - Week to 2 weeks and counting


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

88 Cavalier POS
91 Escort GT Damn thing lasted damn near 300K miles
92 Galant VR4 (still have)
91 Talon TSi W/18xK miles FWD traded in for 03 Spec V.


----------



## zeniac (Nov 13, 2003)

*95 Sentra, and 2002 Spec-V*

1995 Sentra GLE (This car is freakin reliable as hell, only replaced the muffler and still running smooth when I donated it).

2002 Sentra Spec-V (No problem as others have encountered, Thank God)


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

81 Toyota Corolla SR-5 5-speed sport coupe hard top (Sold)
84.5 Ford Escort 5-speed hatchback (Sold)
87 Nissan Sentra SE 5-speed 4-door (Sold)
91 Nissan NX2000 5-speed (Sold)
95 Nissan Pathfinder Auto (Still own)
96 Infiniti G20 5-speed (Still own)
91 Nissan Sentra SE-R 5-speed (Just sold it 2 weeks ago)

Not a Spec-V owner


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

My mom's '95 Ford Aspire that I totalled (was still drivable, it just had... cosmetic damage... hehehe).
My dad's hand me down '85 yota truck, that thing was a tank with over 300K and I wish I still had it to go to the mountains with.
'04 Spec-V lovin' it so far.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

first cars were my parents
1997 Ford expedition XLT with the 5.4L
2001 Chrysler 300M 3.5L V6
both cars were fun to drive
then i got my 2002 Spec-V


----------



## 03specticalv (Feb 28, 2004)

first car was a 68 Mustang, came with a 6 cyl. bought it when i was 15, finished it a month after my 16th birthday, after droping in a 302, with the boss 302 rear and many other things, then 4 years later i started college and bought the spec, and am rebuilding the stang


----------



## EvilSpecV (Mar 9, 2004)

In chronological order, just so I can keep my thoughts straight:
91 Hyundai Excel SE
91 Ford Mustang 5.0 conv.
91 VW Golf (I filed Chapter 13 after this, so things go downhill for a while)
79 Buick LeSabre
87 Chrysler Conquest Turbo
81 Pontiac T1000
80 Plymouth Arrow truck
75 Ford LTD
79 Toyota Corolla SR5 (Now I am getting things back on track)
01 Sentra SE w/PP
02 Spec V (Aztec red, traded in Oct. 2002 w/ 22.5K mi. on... see sig. I liked yellow better)


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

1985 Mitsu Starion
1970 Buick GS
1973 Chevy Nova
1997 Chevy S10
1985 Camaro Z28
1999 Mustang GT
1999 WS.6 Trans Am
current:
2003 Spec V
1970 Camaro Z28 (project car)


----------



## specvluvr (Feb 26, 2004)

1.1987 audi 4000
2.1998 mazda protege
3.1993 honda accord 2dr
4.1992 nissan sentra se-r
5.1985 volvo 240 dl
6.1998 mazda 626
7.2003 nissan senta spec-v
I hate mazda---nissan4life. :thumbup:


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

i dont have a spec v either but i do have a 94 altima
i only had one other car before it an automatic ford probe.....btw the biggest piece of shit ive ever spent 4500 on... i got ripped off .. it was nothing but problems. if nebody reading this is thinking about getting one for some reason dont do it... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

1988 Ford Escort GT (POS)
1987 Chevrolet Camaro LT (305ci, 4 bbl carb, ~165 HP)
1997 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am (346ci, fi, ~285 HP)
2000 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe (346ci, fi, ~375 HP w/ mods)


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Scissors said:


> 1988 Ford Escort GT (POS)
> 1987 Chevrolet Camaro LT (305ci, 4 bbl carb, ~165 HP)
> 1997 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am (346ci, fi, ~285 HP)
> 2000 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe (346ci, fi, ~375 HP w/ mods)


If you had a 97 TA it wasnt an LS1 it was an LT1 and was 350ci and 275hp.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

1996 nissan pickup 5-speed 2.4 i think  great beater good peel-outs
now the spec


----------



## Tonyc1075 (Mar 17, 2004)

1991 Toyota Corolla - 120,000 miles - put $150 into it for repairs ever
1992 Buick Century - 50,000 miles - put $3,800 into it for repairs.....

Needless to say, that Buick was the last American car that I will ever own and the funny thing is that it was given to me as a gift from my grandma.....it's the thought that counts.....

Now, 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V - 28,000 miles - $0 for repairs :thumbup:


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

My cars...(see sig)

/*Rant-Any Volvo 240 that has any mechanicle problems on a test drive probably has a whole lot more within the next few months. Never buy a car from a woman driver.*/
Love the SE-R, love it.


----------



## Adiliyo (Apr 20, 2004)

Old cars given to my by my cheap dad:
'89 Dodge/Mitsubishi Conquest (i think it was the mitsu starion or something like that in true form) had a lot of problems, but lots of neat features too...rwd, turbo, climate control, comfy+supportive bucket seats...) 
'86 Tercel power nothing, non-functional radio, 4 speed (and i abused that tranny ) 
'99 Sentra gxe auto...my first car of my own, recently totaled by a hit-and run...slow car w/ some problems (bought used and looks like the previous owner(s) didn't take good care of it)

current car...04 silver spec v my first brand new car of my very own....and i'm loving it!


----------

